# Need a Wifi receiver for my PC.



## MegaMind (Jun 23, 2012)

Hello guys, as the topic states i need a decent wireless adapter for my PC to connect to college wifi.

Planning on Asus USB-N13 ~1.4K

Any better options?

Also will there be a diff. in performance between usb & PCI adapters?


----------



## Xbox (Jun 23, 2012)

I am also in search for one, shortlisted 'TPLINK TL-WN723N 150Mbps Mini Wireless N USB Adapter'.. 

Though i am doubtful that it can offer N speed connectivity in such a short package..? 

Any other suggestion guys...?


----------



## techiemaharaj (Jun 23, 2012)

You could try the Netgear n150 usb adapter...I've been using it for over a year now n it wrks welll....I got it for  1.2k or so...


----------



## Xbox (Jun 23, 2012)

If it is offering efficient [N type] wifi connectivity. i mean any problem with the range ?
also can i use both wifi and ethernat at the same time for accessing internet ...? 

Whats your opinion about TPLINK and Dlink both are available at cheap rate..


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 23, 2012)

The Desktop Wireless Adapter Difference: USB vs. PCI

Leaning towards TP-Link : TL-WN951N


----------



## Xbox (Jun 23, 2012)

Every model spec is listed to have 150Mbps N type and now which one to choose..Dlink, Asus,Netgear or Tp Link?

Any other criteria is to check before the purchase..


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 24, 2012)

From the reviews in Flipkart, the Asus one seems to be a better choice for external.

Well after through that source, the internal PCI card seems to be better.



MegaMind said:


> Hello guys, as the topic states i need a decent wireless adapter for my PC to connect to college wifi.



You stay near to your college?


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 24, 2012)

^^In college hostel..


----------



## Tenida (Jun 24, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> From the reviews in Flipkart, the Asus one seems to be a better choice for external.
> 
> Well after through that source, the internal PCI card seems to be better.
> 
> ...



Don't buy product based on Flipkart's review. Most of the reviews are biased like (Wow flipkart rocks, worderful service). Moreover flipkart deleted the negative feedback. 

@Megamind- Buy USB wireless adapters. I would suggest *this *

and *this*


----------



## Xbox (Jun 24, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Don't buy product based on Flipkart's review. Most of the reviews are biased like (Wow flipkart rocks, worderful service). Moreover flipkart deleted the negative feedback.
> 
> @Megamind- Buy USB wireless adapters. I would suggest *this *
> 
> and *this*



Almost all the model listed was 150 Mbps N adapters.. some models are cheaper and light weight when compared with Tenida suggested models..

Anything specific with those Netgear and TP Link adapters..?


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 24, 2012)

Tenida said:


> @Megamind- Buy USB wireless adapters. I would suggest *this *



But how much of diff wil be there between PCI/PCI-E & usb?


----------

